# EHEIM Professional 2 2026 Vs. fluval 404



## jules1618 (May 11, 2005)

hey all

I am going to Ottawa on Thursday. and i was wondering whichj of the two is the better to buy, i have one store saying the fluval is crap and the other saying its great.. but the other doesnt sell the EHEIMs... 

which is the better product?
easy set up? easy clean? not too much money a year and last a LONG time 
:?: :?: 
any information is welcome

oh its for a 130 gal turtle tank

Thanks


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I believe eheims gets the better review, but never owned one myself... fluvals in my experiance do well, media changes every one or two months so not much spending there. So I'd get whatever is cheaper.


----------



## PigMonkeyFish (Apr 19, 2005)

In my experience having owned various models of both - eheims are generally of a better build and design but thats not to say that fluval cannisters are bad because they arent.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd have to concur. They are both top of the line filters. Enheims are a little quieter and come with spraybars while fluvals dont. Enheims are usually easier to prime but the difference is not really noticeable. Enheims also make great powered reactors for adding CO2 into your tank. Enheims also cost a LOT more on the average for comparable models. You cant go wrong with either.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

IMO- Eheim is a Rolls Royce and Fluval is a Hugo. I have two Eheim Pro II 2026 with one serving as the "reactor" for pressurized co2. I got a Fluval 404 as part of a used tank and equipment package and I sold the Fluval for $25 and put the proceeds towards the purchase of my 2nd Eheim Pro II.

You might want to look at Filstar canister as a cheaper alternative as opposed to Fluval.

There are plenty of folks who swear by Fluvals, but there are many who swear at them as well. You will rarely hear anything bad about Eheims except that they are pricey.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm sick and tired of my Fluvals, in my opinion Eheim is way better and don't make that much noise.


----------

